# Check this out!!



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/religion/compass.asp

Isn't that just terrible! :x


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeesh that is scary! if you want to know what I am referring to scroll down to the bottom of the boxed text and just read what is actually in the books, horrifying!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't think I want to read it Stacey! I seen a commercial yesterday for it! I at first thought it was Narnia or something like that. :? 

Just so you all know....we got this in an email, so please....feel free to copy and paste it and send it to all your friends and family to let them know about this horrible movie!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah my boss and co worker said they received multipul e-mails from people making them aware of the movie and its content.

I will make sure my mom is made aware of it herself.

And actually I should say that those "childrens books" should not be sold to children with such adult content in it!


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i don't believe children, or anyone, are swayed by seeing one movie or one book about ANYTHING. parental example, their own lives, are far more influential in their thinking. sure, this movie/book could stimulate some lively discussion, but that is GOOD. to ban something only makes it more desirable, in my opinion; i would say go see the movie if your kids are really interested, and then discuss what you saw together and what you both think about that. putting light on the subject will make it easier to understand.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

But..... IF you see/buy/rent the movie you are showing support for that type of movie. IMO


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

and what you allow into their lives you are endorsing in the mind of your child. you can discuss why you don't find it appropriate but there is no need to put trash in their heads (not just the anti God parts but there is some very unwholesome stuff in those books) just for entertainments sake.


I teach 5 and 6 year olds in sunday school each week and they are so impressionable. They pick up every little thing that is around them. 

Why put trash into their heads - because what goes in must come out.

My brothers growing up and even now only have to hear or read something once and they can repeat it word for word - don't for one moment think they aren't obsorbing what they are watching or reading. 

If you have no problems with the anti God sentaments that is your freedom and you are free to express that. But first think about what other things are promoted in the movie and especially the books before you take your child to see it -that is all that is being suggested.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Hmmm... I read the books a few years back. I liked them :shrug: 

They were pretty dark though. I don't think it would be a movie for 5 or 6 year olds to see. Then again, look at all the absolutely appalingly gruesome movies there are today and what kids are exposed to. I don't think that a movie will really influence a person one way or another, especially a fantasy movie aimed towards children. If I were a parent I would probably not take my young child to see it, though I havn't heard to much about it yet. I wouldn't take them to lots other movies either though... you just have to be careful with what you expose little kids to and what you teach them, as they are impressionable. People can choose what to see. I agree with cute kids. Most people know to take these things with a grain of salt. It's just a movie, after all.


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

i hear you, stacy, and agree with you. i can keep a certain amount out of their heads, and try to do that. i agree that i hate to foul their beautiful minds with bad images.
however, none of us live in vacuums, and kids have a way of hearing/seeing/knowing so much without our having had any input whatever. i said if a child is 'wanting' to go to this movie; that implies to me that he already knows something about it. maybe all he knows is that it is banned by someone! whatever, if talking about why you disapprove isn't enough, then going together and dealing with the questions that come up head on seems appropriate to me. the age of the child is important, too, of course. YOUR views are heard loud and clear by a child who trusts you, for sure. so even if seeing/hearing something goes against those views and the child's own value system, there is little likelyhood of him changing from such an 'exposure'.
funny example: i 'banned' barbie dolls from my house for i felt they conveyed to very young and impressionable girls a value and expectation for body parts that i didn't feel was appropriate or even healthy. the rise in anorexia among prepubescent girls was a model for my belief. anyway, i have learned in the last year or so, now that my daughter is 34, that her good friend, who played at the house a lot, always brought her barbies over !!!!!!!! and i thought i knew it all. oh well, the bottom line is that both of these young women now TOTALLY AGREE with me, are well adjusted body-wise, did not have any eating disorders growing up. all's well, even though kate was 'contaminted'.

much more frivolous than the movie, but just an idea of how kids operate. if not 'banned', would katie even have wanted to play with barbies? who knows....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you make a good point about Banning something and that makes kids want to do it even more.

I agree with that.

it is good though to let parents know what is in a book or movie before they blindly go into a theater or book store and buy that ticket or book just because they saw the advertizement or their kids begged for the book. It is all about informing parents of what is in these things so they can make a decision based on their beliefs and their individual children.


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

I read the trilogy when I was 14 and 15. I read through them so fast because they were amazing. I thought they were better than anything else I had read. He is an awesome writer. He can paint with words. 
Did I think it was anti-Christian? Absolutely not. I didn't pick up on any anti-anything in them. People will say what they want to. I, however, do not think those books are bad. I would recommend them to anyone who likes sci-fi and stuff like that.
Great books. 
Reading them as I was older, I picked up on the book's real theme. Pullman didn't say "kill God", but he did allude to something similar. Int he book, "God" is more like a king or ruler who is evil. Big whoop.

EDIT- If you know how to "read into" books and find parallelism, you can link any book to something. Animal Farm was about communism. Was it shunned and protested when it was made into a movie? Nope. Not at all. 
Freedom of speech and freedom to express yourself and freedom of religion play a big part in this. 
Yes, children are impressionable. But if the child likes to read books for the enjoyment, they won't stew over the context and theme.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Have you read the Chronicles of Narnia? I LOVE those books! And the great story they tell. 

I guess for me I don't enjoy watching/reading things like the Golden Compass. I do like Harry Potter OK but they never have anything to do directly about God, or atleast that I could tell.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

If you don't support anti-Christian.....what that does that show other people when you go and see an anti-Christian movie?? When you see the movie or read the books, most likely you are paying for so you are supporting that man who made it. It may seem harmless, but the point of the movie is to seem harmless....because it is supposed to be subtle....to get into the minds of people and make them think. Maybe I am different.....but I am not allowed and I do not have any desire to see it. It is going agaisnt my friend and Savior.

Please...I do not want this to be a heated subject. If you agree that this is a bad movie, pass the link to your family and friends! If not, well.....that's your decision, but don't think that everyone will not be effected in a bad way by this guy's movie and books.


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> [...]but they never have anything to do directly about God, or atleast that I could tell.


That's what I meant. Almost no one who reads for pleasure picks up on the real theme of the story. Harry Potter did have a so-called "hidden theme", but I haven't bothered to read the books to figure it out. I like to know the parallelism, so I read to discover it. Some are more obvious than others, but 10-15 year old children still won't pick up on it. Books likes this are fantasy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dover Farms said:


> If you don't support anti-Christian.....what that does that show other people when you go and see an anti-Christian movie?? When you see the movie or read the books, most likely you are paying for so you are supporting that man who made it.
> 
> but don't think that everyone will not be effected in a bad way by this guy's movie and books.


Just highlighting the points I really resounded with. well spoken.



> Some are more obvious than others, but 10-15 year old children still won't pick up on it. Books likes this are fantasy.


You haven't been around to many 10-15 year olds then Pixiedusthollow.

The main point of the original poster was to get the information into the hands of parents who might otherwise not have heard it and blindly walk into a movie theater and in a way "promote" the beliefs in the movie or books to their children. It is all about informing the parents so they can make the decisions that are right for their children.

if you have no issues with the beliefs of the writer and that are promoted in the book then this issue isn't upsetting to you but to people who wish not to expose their children to it in a way that "accidentally" encourages it then yes it is upsetting.

Take the information and do with it as you feel best - if that means you don't mind seeing the movie or reading the books that is fine.

It is always good to pass on information you find pertinent to others who may not have heard it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dover Farms said:


> If you don't support anti-Christian.....what that does that show other people when you go and see an anti-Christian movie?? When you see the movie or read the books, most likely you are paying for so you are supporting that man who made it.
> 
> but don't think that everyone will not be effected in a bad way by this guy's movie and books.


Just highlighting the points I really resounded with. well spoken.



> Some are more obvious than others, but 10-15 year old children still won't pick up on it. Books likes this are fantasy.


You haven't been around to many 10-15 year olds then Pixiedusthollow.

The main point of the original poster was to get the information into the hands of parents who might otherwise not have heard it and blindly walk into a movie theater and in a way "promote" the beliefs in the movie or books to their children. It is all about informing the parents so they can make the decisions that are right for their children.

if you have no issues with the beliefs of the writer and that are promoted in the book then this issue isn't upsetting to you but to people who wish not to expose their children to it in a way that "accidentally" encourages it then yes it is upsetting.

Take the information and do with it as you feel best - if that means you don't mind seeing the movie or reading the books that is fine.

It is always good to pass on information you find pertinent to others who may not have heard it.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

PixieDustHollow said:


> Reading them as I was older, I picked up on the book's real theme. Pullman didn't say "kill God", but he did allude to something similar. Int he book, "God" is more like a king or ruler who is evil. Big whoop.


Ahem, stepping on my soapbox here. In the books if God is depicted as a king or a ruler who is evil, that is saying that God Himself and everything He has done is evil.
If you look at books like the Narnia Chronicles, LOTR triology, and the Harry Potter series(I haven't read HP personally) they all have the same type allegory(allegory means there are a couple surface meanings with several beneath the surface meanings) Good versus evil and good overcoming and triumphing over evil. All these books(I don't know about Harry Potter) are Christian based with Christian ideas.
With a book like this, when the allegory is saying that God and religion is evil, they are saying that there is no such thing as salvation, and that salvation itself is evil and we should turn our backs on it.



> EDIT- If you know how to "read into" books and find parallelism, you can link any book to something. Animal Farm was about communism. Was it shunned and protested when it was made into a movie? Nope. Not at all.


You are talking about a different subject there. I have never seen the movie Animal Farm but have read the book. Communism in itself is evil and based around athism. Animal Farm shows the true colors of communism and what is could do and has done to societies around us.



> Freedom of speech and freedom to express yourself and freedom of religion play a big part in this. Yes, children are impressionable. But if the child likes to read books for the enjoyment, they won't stew over the context and theme.


Ditto here, we are all allowed an opinion. But when somebody is trying to shatter something as deep as faith that is simply not right. Especially when somebody like Pullman is trying to put the idea of athism into the still plyable minds of children. If children see something or if you tell them something, they believe it is true, they believe it is real and they believe it is right.

Banning kids from seeing the movie, like mentioned before, will just make kids want to go to it. Rather than banning your kids from seeing the movie or reading the books, explain to your kids why they can't and explain to them why they are wrong.
Just my 2 cents for all its worth..............


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, and I would also like to add, that I have babysat my share of kids, and to give you an example of how they believe the first thing they hear, if you tell them if they flip that light switch they'll blow the whole world up, by golly, not only will they stay away from it but they're gonna make sure NOBODY flips that lightswitch.
I am so mean, lol.


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Every weekday and every other week I spend at least 6 hours with teenagers, FYI.
They aren't reading into books, they read simply to read. They don't read to discover hidden meanings, nor do they want to. The majority of children these days are not readers- they prefer to watch. Much less do they like to think in depth about hidden themes. I know because I am a READING TUTOR. 

Anyway. I'll continue thinking what I think, and you can keep thinking what you think.


----------

